# Punch bag workout



## MA_Student (Nov 11, 2017)

So did an early morning boxing workout. Thought I'd film it for review and thought I'd share here to. I know I can already see certain mistakes I'm making but hey here it is.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 11, 2017)

Turn your hips.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 11, 2017)

Turn your hips, followed by your shoulders, and move your head.  Keep your elbows in tighter.

I’ve been meaning to record myself on the bag.  I haven’t recorded it since last year.  Then I’m going to figure out how to post it and keep the idiots and keyboard warriors from starting a race war and MA vs MMA war in the comments section.  I’m sure there’s a way to disable them though.

Video is great in that it doesn’t lie.  Thanks for putting yourself out there.  It inspires me to join the crowd.

Edit:  I was going to say more movement and follow through on your punches, but this could be from you waiting for the bag to return/stop moving so much.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 11, 2017)

Here's a video I made some time ago and posted on MT.  Nothing interesting until the very end (7:17 or so), showing how I turn my hips before the punch.  Notice I do not lead with my shoulders.  I am far from an expert, but I believe my technique here is passable.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 11, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Turn your hips, followed by your shoulders, and move your head.  Keep your elbows in tighter.
> 
> I’ve been meaning to record myself on the bag.  I haven’t recorded it since last year.  Then I’m going to figure out how to post it and keep the idiots and keyboard warriors from starting a race war and MA vs MMA war in the comments section.  I’m sure there’s a way to disable them though.
> 
> ...


Yeah plus the fact I barely have any space to move lol


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 11, 2017)

Whenever someone posts it's always focused on the negatives so I'm not going to do that I'm actually going to say positive stuff. Nice sharp crisp punches and your obviously hitting the bag not pushing it. I'm assuming those are the 14 oz gloves you mentioned so you got yourself some good speed for wearing gloves heavier than what you're used to. Also obvious you don't have much room to work much but good job keep it up


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 11, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Turn your hips, followed by your shoulders, and move your head.  Keep your elbows in tighter.
> 
> I’ve been meaning to record myself on the bag.  I haven’t recorded it since last year.  Then I’m going to figure out how to post it and keep the idiots and keyboard warriors from starting a race war and MA vs MMA war in the comments section.  I’m sure there’s a way to disable them though.
> 
> ...


You can make the video unlisted which is what I did. Which means no one can see it without the link so this video only this forum can see it because I posted it here you won't find it by searching for it on YouTube


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 11, 2017)

Ill probably do a kick video tomorrow


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 11, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> So did an early morning boxing workout. Thought I'd film it for review and thought I'd share here to. I know I can already see certain mistakes I'm making but hey here it is.


Breathe... To me it looks like you are holding your breath.  It makes the body tense when you hold your breath. When you breath everything will become more powerful and less taxing.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 11, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Turn your hips, followed by your shoulders, and move your head.  Keep your elbows in tighter.
> 
> I’ve been meaning to record myself on the bag.  I haven’t recorded it since last year.  Then I’m going to figure out how to post it and keep the idiots and keyboard warriors from starting a race war and MA vs MMA war in the comments section.  I’m sure there’s a way to disable them though.
> 
> ...



You just don't label it as anything anyone would want to look for.

Then nobody cares.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 11, 2017)

drop bear said:


> You just don't label it as anything anyone would want to look for.
> 
> Then nobody cares.


So you’re telling me I should rethink labeling it girl on girl porn?


----------



## drop bear (Nov 12, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> So you’re telling me I should rethink labeling it girl on girl porn?



Holding a funny cat.


----------



## Martial D (Nov 20, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> So did an early morning boxing workout. Thought I'd film it for review and thought I'd share here to. I know I can already see certain mistakes I'm making but hey here it is.


Arm technique not bad, a little short. As other have mentioned, you will get more power (and range)if you rotate on the hip more. Good stuff though!


----------



## DanT (Nov 20, 2017)

Turn the hips and shoulders more when you punch. Roughly:

Jab: No Rotation or rotation 15 degrees right
Cross: Rotation 45 degrees left
Left Hook: Rotation 45 Degrees right
Right Hook: Rotation 15 degrees left

These are just approximations but can be used as a reference for bag work.


----------

